# Artwork...?



## FiskYossarian (Jul 27, 2005)

Not sure if this has already been asked, or if this is even the appropriate place to ask..

But, art that has been submitted to FA, I assume no longer exists?

Having been away for the duration of the melodrama, I've been unable to save my own art, or any of my favourites, I worry only because the majority of my art is disposed of after scanning, and then deleted after uploading, due to snooping users...


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

FiskYossarian said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has already been asked, or if this is even the appropriate place to ask..
> 
> But, art that has been submitted to FA, I assume no longer exists?
> 
> Having been away for the duration of the melodrama, I've been unable to save my own art, or any of my favourites, I worry only because the majority of my art is disposed of after scanning, and then deleted after uploading, due to snooping users...



Jheryn has backups of the site and the art, so there should be minimally no loss at all (if in fact NONE at all).


----------



## Jirashi (Jul 27, 2005)

*Actually I have a question to kinda coincide with this.*

Will all teh watches and fav's be transferred over as well ?

-Stupid me forgot to saev the trades I recieved in a few trades done on FA's site....-

-Jir


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Actually I have a question to kinda coincide with this.*



			
				Jirashi said:
			
		

> Will all teh watches and fav's be transferred over as well ?
> 
> -Stupid me forgot to saev the trades I recieved in a few trades done on FA's site....-
> 
> -Jir



They should be, yes.


----------



## Radio F Software (Jul 27, 2005)

preyfar said:
			
		

> FiskYossarian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, I was just about to ask but figured I'd search first.   Didnt want to have to go back and redo my submissions!


----------



## RailRide (Aug 1, 2005)

"I worry only because the majority of my art is disposed of after scanning, and then deleted after uploading, due to snooping users"

I'm curious as to why this is.

Not to single you out, but anytime an artsite goes down, it's inevitable that some segment of the userbase comes out of the woodwork lamenting the loss of their artwork, stuff that they obviously cared about and valued, but for some reason depend on hobbyist websites to contain the only existing copies, sites that often operate only at the whim of an individual or small group, and may or may not have a backup mechanism or policy in place (Yerf, when it went down as the result of a hard-disk failure, had no backups and lost a signifcant portion of it's archived works, unrecoverable even by a data-recovery specialist).

Ever since I started placing artwork online, I've always kept the originals, as well as scans of cleaned up linework, uncompressed full-sized versions of the fully-shaded-and-highlighted art, and copies of the resized/ compressed versions posted online. I even maintain seperate copies of the compressed, web-ready work, arranged in folders named for the sites they're posted to (I'm also going to start keeping copies of the descriptions I write for each posting), on a removable disk and/or drive.

All this, even though the majority of my work is on VCL, a place that is known for having virtually no behind-the-scenes drama, almost no downtime, and is now mirrored at two additional servers for even more redundancy. 

Now, I admit I might be a little overboard (paranoid?), keeping that much data archived for every pic I post.  But I still have a hard time figuring out what would compel someone to put the fruits of their labor at such risk of permanent loss? 

---PCJ


----------



## Pico (Aug 1, 2005)

RailRide, I completely agree with you.  I honestly can't fathom why someone wouldn't save the original copies of their art...Snooping users?  What?  If you're so worried about people snooping on your own computer, put a password on your administrative username.  And even so, they'd have access to them on the website, so who cares if they could see the drawings on your computer, too?

I save all the versions of my art on my computer (B&W, color, shaded, resized, etc), as well as on CDs for safekeeping.  It's also handy having full-sized versions available, so I can make prints or re-use drawings for other projects if I need to.  There's basically no excuse for not saving your artwork somehow, especially if you become so worried when the only copy is in jeopardy.  I am too proud of my art to essentially destroy it, I suppose ;*)


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 1, 2005)

well i can understand a little bit as to where he's coming from. some of my older artwork (that hasn't seen the light of day in ages) i lost track of. I kept the originals but somehow they either made it to the circular file or where somehow destroyed. I may in some form have backups of my files but nothing as to the complete work.

I have kept a full archive of my works for about 3-4 years now and I'm thankful for that becuase i've been on quite a few sites that have been hacked or worse and at least i had the opertunity to upload my files agian.

thankfuly the site was given enough time to be archived before it went offline completely or so I would imagine. if anything we might lose the data that was posted during the perioud that they gave use to save our fav and favorite websites from our watch lists. though i still dont have a few links to complete my collection ^^;


----------

